# We have lift off!



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Summer's babies are on the way! The first one is out and it is a blue and white van  Piccies to follow later


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Summer's babies are on the way! The first one is out and it is a blue and white van  Piccies to follow later


what is a van???? oh and great


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Yay!!!!

Ahhh no more piss bags for you 

Best of luck with the rest - how many do you think?

Emily


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

tashi said:


> what is a van???? oh and great


You've given me scary images of a cat giving birth to a Van - LOL


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> what is a van???? oh and great


Its a high white


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hooooraaayyy!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck to the new mum, hope all goes well,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yippeeeeeeeee great news,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


tashi you have made me laugh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what is a van,,,,


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

WOOHHHOOO Fantastic news   Best of luck for the rest of the birth.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im sat here with me cuppa ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,exciting isnt it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Second one is out, its a red and white Bi  Was also a breach, didnt think it was gonna make it for a while.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Second one is out, its a red and white Bi  Was also a breach, didnt think it was gonna make it for a while.


 hope its ok,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Is the 2nd one okay? Prayers being said here. Are there more to come?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

congrats on the 2 bubbas so far, hope they're ok, and mum xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

There fine I think, she isnt paying much attention to them tho  hope its just cos there are more to come, maybe another two I guess


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Bless her, she is probably waiting until it's all over before she gives them her undivided attention.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Well done you and Summer - can't wait to hear the total count and see the pictures.

Emily


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> There fine I think, she isnt paying much attention to them tho  hope its just cos there are more to come, maybe another two I guess


Don't worry we had the same with Lursa, the first two were breech and the first one especially must have been extremely painful as we had to virtually drag it out. She didn't seem to want to know them for a while but soon came round. I even had to cut the cords.

Good luck! I love vans.

Fiona


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I had to with this breach, I was pushing for her willing her to get the head out. As soon as she did, I got the sac off its head and stuck my little finger in its mouth to make sure it was breathing. Cut the cord and after a while it was wriggling about like a good un


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

aaawww bless - hope the little ones are doing ok - just keep them warm for her - she will be busy enough licking them once everyone else is born.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeahhhhhh babies,good luck with the mum and kittys anymore to arrive?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

oooh good luck,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Think there are more to come, she is just having a bit of a rest.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

She's conserving her energy  Has she taken an interest in the babies yet?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Good that she is having a daytime delivery ...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well about bloody time SummerGreat stuff-ya see Chrissy-positive thinking and redbullCan't believe i didn't see this thread til Rita's just told me-fingers,paws and everything crossed for you both love-YAY


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh how wonderful for you and Summer, good luck and hope all goes well!! This is great all these kittens!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the two might be her lot, just felt her belly when she came out for a drink and cant feel any others in there. But two is good for a first time mum


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

So it's all over then? How is mum feeling? Does this mean you have time to take photos now


----------



## kate shipley (May 28, 2008)

congratulations....im nervous about my first time mummy, but excited too.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got some piccies but they are the graphic unclean type. Do you folks want to see them or wait for the cleaned up kitties version? This is for anyone with a delicate constitution, lol


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Hey, who do you think we are??? We can deal with graphic birth photos, no problems at all so get posting


----------



## kate shipley (May 28, 2008)

go on...put them up lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I don't mind seeing them unclean, lol*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Chrissy - I am happy with whatever you offer - don't mind the mucky bits but am quite happy to see what you are comfortable posting - grateful for any offers really - feeling so broody that I have a hankering for kittens now ...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shall we crack open the wine,,to wet babies heads,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

give us the uncut version LOL lovely to see them first born but I want to have one of the 'van' on his own please!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Its already on the go Collie! lol. Right here we go with piccies dont know whether this will work or not............................


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

awww kitties!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they look so tiny, bless them*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ah bless them they are real cute


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations to mum and grandma lol they are adorable.


----------



## kate shipley (May 28, 2008)

ok ive gone from nervousness to broodyness, i cant wait lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

There's nothing like it Kate, still after 7 years of breeding it gives me goosebumps and I still retch when I see mum eating the first placenta, yuk!


----------



## kate shipley (May 28, 2008)

lol i just told my husband about that and he gagged and it hasnt happened yet lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> There's nothing like it Kate, still after 7 years of breeding it gives me goosebumps and I still retch when I see mum eating the first placenta, yuk!


lol its the metalic smell of blood that gets me!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Ermmm, yes, yumm yumm  No seriously you can not beat new life entering this world of ours. When they make their first cry and all that, sweeeeeeeet


----------



## kate shipley (May 28, 2008)

my hubbys terrified that we guna end up with a house full of cats...he knows im a sucker for a cutie haha


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww they are so tiny and helpless at that age,,,,,,,,,awwww,,wait until in a month or so when they are play fighting and clinging to your slippers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,great pictures, looking forward to them growing so we can watch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

minnie said:


> lol its the metalic smell of blood that gets me!


Eeeewww - that was the worst bit for me to.

Still it's a wonderful experience.

Well done Summer and Summer's Mummy - they are so cute and tiny, mine are only a week and I have already forgotten how tiny they start!

Congratulations!!!!!!

Emily


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done Summer!!! Lovely big strong babies  Congratulations


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Huge congratulations Summer and Chrissy

Great photos and what gorgeous little babies. And mum is a honey too


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations Summer and midwife, well done they look absolutely beautiful and am so glad that they look like kittens and not motor vehicles!!!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Lynsey, I want vans, I like vans pmsl  only the furry variety that is, lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Its already on the go Collie! lol. Right here we go with piccies dont know whether this will work or not............................


Brilliant pics Chrissy-and HUGE WELL DONE TO YOU, SUMMERS DEVOTED MIDWIFE & SLAVE and of course to the Delicious Summer for making our wait sooo worth it-beautiful


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Congrats Summer and midwife,mummy looks gorgeous bet hr kits will be just as gorgeous 2 ..... where mine ever that small (only a wk old now but seems ages ago and they ar HUGE now lol


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hey Lynsey, I want vans, I like vans pmsl  only the furry variety that is, lol


He he!! They are gorgeous though you must be so proud!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations Chrissy & Summer
they are soooo cute!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

nickiniknik said:


> Congrats Summer and midwife,mummy looks gorgeous bet hr kits will be just as gorgeous 2 ..... where mine ever that small (only a wk old now but seems ages ago and they ar HUGE now lol


They do grow soo fast and as you say even in a week it seems forever a go since the drama's of giving birth


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations Chrissy 

Sorry I haven't been around much - it's suprising how you can waste so much time kitten watching 

Welcome to the world little babies x x


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

George there is no such thing as wasting time kitten watching!!! Its most definately a necessity


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, yea, you got that right Lynsey. I just love sitting on the floor and watching this lot play around me, though usually I end up as a climbing frame, lol*


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

They are just addictive to watch. I love it when the start running, they seem to have a daft 5 mins and they all dash about mad, think they are playing at Penelope Pitstop out of the Wacky Races!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

,.............................


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> they seem to have a daft 5 mins and they all dash about mad, think they are playing at Penelope Pitstop out of the Wacky Races!


*Hahaha, yea. I love it too when they start to dance sideways, back arched and their little tails sticking up in the air, that is so funny*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> They are just addictive to watch. I love it when the start running, they seem to have a daft 5 mins and they all dash about mad, think they are playing at Penelope Pitstop out of the Wacky Races!


Made me laugh,how true


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

How fab!! Congrats & hugs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant believe I missed this thread, congratulations on the safe arrival of the kittens and the pics are great


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> cant believe I missed this thread, congratulations on the safe arrival of the kittens and the pics are great


there are deliveries going on every where that why you missed it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> there are deliveries going on every where that why you missed it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 true I'm going to have to keep a closer eye on the cat section dont want to miss any more


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Bless xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yesterday, I lost one of Summer's two only kits (sob). I was very upset about it, the kit would just not latch on and feed, so I was topping up every two hours. Unfortunately the kit didnt make it. To lose one when there are only two in the litter is gut wrenching. Many thanks to Kelly who helped pull me through it  The remaining kit is doing well, is feeding and got a nice bit tum and is nice and warm.

It was the blue and white van that died (female) and the surviving kit is a little red and white boy.

These are the joys of cat breeding  Still got Chica's litter to come and have to carry on and stay positive for her. C.x.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, no!! I'm so sorry ((hugs)) It's a horrible thing to lose a baby, as you say it is part of breeding *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yesterday I was ready for giving up, but Kelly kindly reminded me of why we do it and gave me a kick up the bum!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lol, it does need that sometimes. I lost a kitten last year at 6 weeks from fading kitten syndrome, she was 1 of 7 !!, it was heartbreaking I rang the breeder of the mam up in tears several times, I swore I was'nt breeding again. She said that it's happened to her a few times over the 10 years they'd been breeding and it is hard, but the joy far outweighs the sorrow.......she's right too*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i've lost a fair few over the last 7 years and each time I think that's it, I can't carry on. Then you see the good kits develop into little cheeky monkeys and I think that is when you realise it is all worth it. Some breeders will not admit into losing babies but I am sure it happens to all of us. At the time though you just think you are the worst breeder in the world.

Anyway, picked myself up again now, dusted myself off, and looking forward to the little red and white boy growing up and Chica's litter to come


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Good for you Thats the spirit. I have nothing to hide in saying i've lost kittens. I don't see the point in lying! It happens to the best of us sadly, nothing we can do about it.*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I just wish the vets would add something to 'fading kitten syndrome' or look into it more. It is so easy for them to pass it off as that, but there has to be reasons behind it. As there must be with Cot Death in babies  You would think with science and current technology that they would have sussed out reasons for it by now


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Well, I guess there could be so many factors. But I do agree with you. I did take her to the vets as soon as she was losing weight, I weigh my babies regularly, so I know when a problem arises. After a thorough check over,they said yes, she was a little bit light, but otherwise there was no other problems. So home I came and decided to hand feed her with proper kitten milk(not the shop stuff) ect. We found her dead 2 mornings later*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your kitten 

I have never heard of 'fading kitten syndrome' but it sounds terrible - just like cot death there are some things in life that we just can't explain. 
You have to keep going for you other cats and kittens and try and find comfort in the fact your tiny baby will be in a better place.

My heart is with you...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im very sorry that you lost the little girl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, we took in a stay once and nursed her ,and found out she was pregnant,,she had 5 kitens,, and 1 died,,we were all gutted,,we buried him in the garden,,,my girls were only very young at the time, so it was a good 12 years or so ago,,but i can remember that horrible feeling when one dies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I missed this thread too.
Chrissy - so sorry about your little blue and white one. 

I thought that Fading Kitten Syndrome was a real phenomena - with the problem being incompatible blood typing?

But oh yes - we've lost a few - we've lost some at six weeks and there didn't seem to be any reason for it at all. It is heart breaking at any age, but the older they are, the worse it is because you've come to learn about their personalities. It's awful having to tell new owners that their kitten did not survive.

Many breeders say it's never happened to them, well BS! Let's just get it out in the open - it does happen, it's not a character flaw, it's just nature. Don't trust a breeder that says it doesn't happen to them - get your breeding cats elsewhere because the breeders that don't admit to having problems obviously are not going to be any good to you if you have problems with a birth.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Chrissy ! so sorry about your little blue and white kitten 
This part of breeding is so soul destroying  (((hug)))


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

So sorry to hear one of your babies didnt make it  Hope the other one is doing well and is nice and strong!! I know that when I have lost mouse babies in the past its heart breaking. We call it "Fading baby syndrom" so I am guessing its the same thing. Happens to all creatures unfortunatly 

Best of luck for your kitten and the next litter!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

O chrissy - so sorry to read that you lost the girlie kitten    Please stay strong - its worthwhile for the mum and surviving kitten and for future litters. We have to go through extremes of emotions sometimes when breeding fur-children. 

Take courage - sending cyber hugs and good wishes.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news Chrissy.

I haven't had the delights of kittens yet but when I do, I'm sure I will have been extremely lucky if I never experience losing a kitten.

If nothing else, reading everyone's ups & downs on here make you realise that these things do happen.

So thanks for being so honest.

Chin up girl, I know you would have done your best for this little kit.


Best wishes to you, Summer & the little male kit xxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Chrissy, how are things today ?*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all and thanks your lovely comments. The kit, which I now think is cream and white, is doing very well. Just trying to think of some names for him now  Will post some updated pics of him in the next day or two 

Chica hasn't started with hers yet but its only day 64 for her today


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry for your loss,good luck with the rest of the family


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great news Chrissy, glad to hear he's thriving
Look forward to seeing the special little lad*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So pleased your boy is doing well.
Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------

